# Salt Is Good For You!



## SeaBreeze (Aug 2, 2014)

We've been using iodized sea salt for years now at the table.  Although we avoid the processed junky foods that are loaded with sodium, we have no problem seasoning with salt on a daily basis.   Learn about why salt is actually good for you...http://drmalcolmkendrick.org/2014/05...-good-for-you/ 
​


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 2, 2014)

My motto has always been "shake it easy",when it comes to using salt.  I remember when I was 15 or so, and was cutting a neighbor's huge yard with a reel mower, on a hot day. After I had finished, and collected my five dollars, Mrs. Olhouser asked me if I would like some cold watermelon.  I said yes....and before I knew it, she was shaking the salt shaker over it and I was in shock.  I ate it...but it was ruined.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2014)

I like salt but I'm careful with it . I use locally sourced pure  Sea salt Flakes


----------



## Raven (Aug 3, 2014)

Salt is used sparingly in our house although it does add flavour to food.
When grocery shopping I try to avoid buying items such as canned soups that are
loaded with more sodium than needed.


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 3, 2014)

Salt is necessary for the human body, but not in the enormous quantities the food companies try to force on us.


----------



## Ina (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks Sea, That article was easy to understand, and it made me see that I just might be salt deficient. We buy no processed food, and I quit all salt about 15 years ago due to doctors orders. Yet every time I end up in the hospital they give me fluids intravenously, and they make me drink tuns of Gateraid. I think I'm going give my food a little taste, and see what happens.:love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 18, 2014)

Study on low salt intake...http://healthimpactnews.com/2014/study-low-salt-intake-associated-with-high-death-rates/


----------



## Falcon (Aug 18, 2014)

There are certain foods that NEED salt.......but, as you say,  go easy on it.


----------



## d0ug (Aug 19, 2014)

Salt is very important especially when we get older because salt is needed to make stomach acid and without that there will be an increase in acid reflux [which should be called lack of acid reflux]. If the stomach acid is not strong enough you will not be able to digest food properly and a cascade of problems start vitaminB12 deficiency, allergies from to large parts of food entering the intestines. The inability to get nutriments out of your food.   http://www.hsph.harvard.edu/nutritionsource/b-12-deficiency/


----------



## Rainee (Aug 20, 2014)

What about that Himalayan Pink rock salt? do you use that ? its supposed to have minerals and potassium and all good things needed in it.. 
but iodised might be the way to go really and is safe? Great info too Doug on B12 I take that and feel so much better when I do .. as it helps with my 
iron over load problem.. thanks for the post..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2014)

I have Himalayan pink salt, just wanted to try it but have rarely used it, I prefer the taste of my regular sea salt, which is ionized.


----------

